# Eldrad Ulthran



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

This has also been posted in m P-Log!!

Hey guys! Here is the latest Mini I have been working on. (The Mac Daddy of Farseers). 
I didn’t follow the Codex Colors for this guy, as they were kind of boring, so I just went with my own theme.
•	I tried to make his cloak, helmet & shoulder pads look like outer space. It worked out well, but now I know how to do it even better next time.
•	For his sword I went with the standard(Nowadays) blue power effect. I did this with some masking tape and blending with my airbrush. However, next time I will go with 2 blues instead of 3, I think.
•	Bone was done my standard way. (Bone, sepia wash, 50/50 bone& white highlight then final white highlight in places.
•	There are over 40 spirit stones on this guy ahhh.
I‘m working on another 10 DA now, they should be done in a month or so, I have been lazy when it comes to painting these days.


----------



## Oldenangry (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow.

That's really nice work.

I'd be proud of it, if it was me that did it.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work. The cloak is stellar.:wink:

You have really captured the rich hippy bling of Eldar.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

That's very much for the kind comments guys


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

The power sword k: so good Lovely thing especially with all them stones, Only thing i would have changed but not now would have went slightly darker on the cloak so the stars were brighter, but it could make it look too bling. cracking model! +rep


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

That is COOL. I love how the cloth just pops out. Really good work on the highlights. This is probably just me, but some of the gems look like they're spheres filled with blue liquid. I think it has to do with the linear highlights and the darkness of the blue base color. Maybe rounding out the highlights and using a lighter blue would help? But there's scarcely more you could do to improve the figure.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks awesome man. 

What colours did you use to airbrush the powersword? It's really nice an vibrant.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks amazing. Great work, especially on the coat.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Finally I have a chance to sit down at a computer with an internet connection, and respond to your guy’s comments.



Dragblud da scrunka said:


> The power sword k: so good Lovely thing especially with all them stones, Only thing i would have changed but not now would have went slightly darker on the cloak so the stars were brighter, but it could make it look too bling. cracking model! +rep


I actually tried to wash the cloak with a very light coat of nut oil, but it totally ruined the look of it, so I had to redo some of the “outer space look” stuff. Next time I plan to do it a little darker with fewer stars which are not so round. (I just consider it the lesson learnt this time around)




maelstrom48 said:


> That is COOL. I love how the cloth just pops out. Really good work on the highlights. This is probably just me, but some of the gems look like they're spheres filled with blue liquid. I think it has to do with the linear highlights and the darkness of the blue base color. Maybe rounding out the highlights and using a lighter blue would help? But there's scarcely more you could do to improve the figure.


Thanks, for the suggestion. I have to admit I sped through these gems lol. However, they also have a coat of gloss varnish, where as the rest of the model has matt, which makes the light bounce off them funny in pics.



elmir said:


> Looks awesome man.
> 
> What colours did you use to airbrush the powersword? It's really nice an vibrant.


Thanks, I used White, ice blue, magic (enchanted) blue, and royal blue I think lol. I mostly use Vallejo paints and I get the names mixed up with GW Stuff sorry. 



asianavatar said:


> Looks amazing. Great work, especially on the coat.


Thanks, I plan to try and do this sort of effect, in some capacity, on a falcon grav tank soon.


----------

